# Hunting video...not music video



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I can't stand watching hunting videos with constant music playing in the background. I don't have a radio out in the blind with me. Just play the sounds of the field/marsh, the calling, the talking/heckling and that would be fine by me.

I just watched Whisting Wings 8 and it just drove me crazy all the loud background (if you can even call it background) music. I watched that one because they spent a good part of the video in Canada and the upper Mississippit flyway. What other videos cover this area and don't have that constant music video thing going?


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I like the Take 'Em series and Falling Skies is a great video, IMHO.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Your'e right...TV shows with all that background music is just as bad.

Another thing I hate is deer hunting shows where everybody is whispering...even after the shot.At least they could put srcipt at the bottom of the screen as a few do.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I will find out soon enough as we start our filming, but I'm assuming the filmed microphone quality wasn't good enough so the music is a good "filler".

I agree, I don't like music either. Waterfowl are music to my ears.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

Let us know when the NoDak crew puts out a video, I'd like to see it...  Might give us some good ideas to look forward to!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It will be like no other video out there, with Hustad editing it!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that would be a video i'd like to see.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Chris...when you are finished with the video I will help you sell them from here if you would like! I also know some owners of video rental stores...Just give me a holler


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I am already have troubles sleeping just thinking about the up coming season... It started about 60 days ago and now it's only 6 days away!

There is nothing like scouting and watching birds work a area for hours. It's also cool just listening to the wing beats, duck/goose chatter, soft wind blowing, and if you watch them long enough you might get to see the sunset.

I am sure the video that's put together will capture every waterfowler's true joy of the sport...

Better send the chick some flowers and give an occasional backrub. Maybe I will start doing something for her these six days, that should make her happy. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks guys. I pulled the trigger on the decision at the last minute, the camera arrives tomorrow so we have a lot of learning to do within a week (already read the manual online).

We'll film throughout early season, regular and late season. Around 40 days this fall. Than another 15-20 next spring. At this point I want to combine 6 months (season wise, not total days) of filming into one video...but we'll see how much footage we get.

It'll be a fun pasttime to add to the 500 others I have.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Your wife must be a saint..........Hard to believe you are still married with all of your hobbies. I remember before I had kids my wife was working nights and weekends and actually wanted me out of the house. Man I did a lot of the stuff I have now put on the back burner. Don't get me wrong, I love having kids and all, I wouldn't trade where I am at now for anything but that was nice when the wife worked odd hours and no kids around!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks for the offer Chris, but I just don't think I can wear that camo speedo while holding up birds for the cover. I am really flattered that you wanted me for the cover of the video, but since I won't be available for the shoot I suggest asking Maverick to pose as he's in good shape. Remember a good cover will help sell the video :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You should get PJ to pose for the cover.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

wow, so i know this is a stupid question, but are you guys going to try to do some big time marketing, im pretty excited about this video, ill buy one, maybe i should start filming my hunts and selling the videos


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Honestly, I have no dreams of making millions off of them. I've talked with some who've filmed and breaking even is the goal. Because we're doing all the filming and I'm doing all the editing my costs are low. If I can make enough to pay for the camera that's fine by me.

I'd like to be able to capture the "good old days" before they're gone and have them for my children/grandchildren.

If only we filmed last year.  My season/luck has been getting better every year so I hope the camera isn't a jinx this year.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

now you just have to find someone that is willing to film and not shoot.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I filmed dancers at Sturgis a couple weeks ago...no shots fired :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> I filmed dancers at Sturgis a couple weeks ago...no shots fired


 :lol: Come on now, tell the truth. 
:sniper: 
:sniper: 
:sniper: 
:sniper:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

not even a dry fire.... :toofunny:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:rollin: :strapped:


----------

